# Balls hurt when I ejaculate on cycle.. why?



## fray5 (May 10, 2012)

I've never had this problem that I can remember but I'm about 2 wks into a test prop 150mg/eod and tbol 50mg/day cycle and my balls have this aching/pain during my ejaculation and after. I'm also taking HCG 200iu/eod and aromasin if I feel estro is a problem. I'm getting worried I may have to stop if it continues bc I don't want to mess things up further. My sex drive doesn't seem to be as high either. Any ideas?


----------



## Supervette101 (May 10, 2012)

send me all your gear so I can check it out for you


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 10, 2012)

Are you sure it is a pain in your balls and not more so in your prostate region. I have had that pain/sensation happen often when running high doses of test and other things. I believe it was an enlarged or irritated prostate do to the high levels of dht. Saw palmetto took care of the pain for me


----------



## supaman23 (May 10, 2012)

I would say for me personally, the pain occurs from inactivity or shrinkage of the testicules. I would check your hcg if it's legit if I were you.


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2012)

My balls hurt my first few cycles.
Just keep running cycles and you wont have to worry anymore.
About the pain or your balls.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I would say for me personally, the pain occurs from inactivity or shrinkage of the testicules. I would check your hcg if it's legit if I were you.



You hit it on the spot. Balls hurt when they shut down but also when they start back up like if you start HCG


----------



## gettinwood (May 12, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> You hit it on the spot. Balls hurt when they shut down but also when they start back up like if you start HCG



^^^^ this, or she could be riding you a little to hard.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2012)

fray5 said:


> I've never had this problem that I can remember but I'm about 2 wks into a test prop 150mg/eod and tbol 50mg/day cycle and my balls have this aching/pain during my ejaculation and after. I'm also taking HCG 200iu/eod and aromasin if I feel estro is a problem. I'm getting worried I may have to stop if it continues bc I don't want to mess things up further. My sex drive doesn't seem to be as high either. Any ideas?



AS can cause enlarged prostate in some men. It did for me and caused pain not during but after the ejaculation. It also made it impossible to piss for at least 20 minutes after I came. Saw Palmetto helped with the issue.


----------



## delcapone (May 12, 2012)

exact same thing happened to me 3-4 weeks before I lost my wood , 250iu's h.c.g. every 3 days got everything back on point. I would give your h.c.g. a pregnancy test.


----------



## Gfunk (May 12, 2012)

blue balls maybe


----------



## Digitalash (May 12, 2012)

wait so what is this I've been hearin about using pregnenolone and/or DHEA on TRT? Never came across that until recently but now I feel like I should know about it lol. Also is it possible for your libido to go down on TRT because your balls are no longer producing something important?? I mean obviously test but is there something lacking when not using hcg that you really need?


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> wait so what is this I've been hearin about using pregnenolone and/or DHEA on TRT? Never came across that until recently but now I feel like I should know about it lol. Also is it possible for your libido to go down on TRT because your balls are no longer producing something important?? I mean obviously test but is there something lacking when not using hcg that you really need?


dhea and pregno is diff thread bro... what'd you do, sneak some of my dilaudid from me...lol

some dr prescribe this bullshit cream to replace 'all hormones that decline with age'.. so it's all 'bioidentical'... BS!
e2 is a HUGE factor in sex drive... and some people go to great lengths(many people) to halt e2 to far greater degree than necessary...(you can keep it in normal to high normal... even slightly high range, and block where you need to with nolva... though you have more suppression, but also better gains, and plenty of sex drive)..
I don't thing lh or fsh play ANY role in sex drive.... I'll rack my brain, now that the dilaudid has worn off... think if I've read any other info on this... something may come to mind...

back to OP


----------



## Digitalash (May 12, 2012)

woops I read too many threads and they've all started blending together, thanks for the response and sorry for the derail op


----------

